# Recommendations for hay barn



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

New to hay with shelter needed for 2018, yep counting the bales before they are cut. Would appreciate your recommendations, suggestions and cautions. Have some questions as I am planning. May need to lead with I am about 20 miles inland from the Atlantic Ocean and we do get hurricanes. There are NO buildings nor any real trees to help block wind. Also in 2015 we got what was the greatest flood we have ever had with about 20 inches of rain I think within 24 hours. But 5 of so inches does happen with in about as many hours maybe every 5 years, not a hurricane.

Why does some use Styrofoam under concrete? Is it a regional due to freezing?

(Here use plastic under concrete to control sweating at least with houses and would think any enclosed concrete.)

If concrete is used how thick does it need to be?

If concrete is used and moisture material is below it can you safely store hay directly on the concrete?

How does crushed rock compared to concrete for flooring?

Is pole barn the preferred building?

Any thoughts on how a pole barn compares to full steel structure?

Is fully enclosed with couple of garage doors (maybe more depending on size of building) or with east side open?Are doors on the side or the end best or does that totally depend on the building itself such as size.

Realize the doors, windows all affect this but is lighting recommended?

Any recommendation for electrical needs in hay barn?

Height and width of doors for tractors and also also for the barn itself. Right now plan to use full size JD with grapple to stack and unload stack the hay.

Recommendation for location: Know you need it easy accessible for trucks, trailers and possible 18 wheeler depending on your market. Also to the hay field(s).

The area I would prefer to use is beside road through our property (dead end gravel type with some traffic, one resident and small sod farm.) I rather have that side closed due to some dust off the road and have doors or any opening on the other side or the ends. The building will run almost due North - South. East side would be the side to be left open if a side is. Location is basically visible from our house but not totally. But is only about 240 yards away.

The area is not a high area, will need to build it up a few inches, suggestion on how high it needs to be above natural grade? I think 6 to 12 inches would be sufficient, but is that before or with rock or concrete floor?

Being optimistic, have been told by friend who is my mentor to expect 75 bales (small square) per acre for 4 cuttings per year with some increase as coastal bermuda fully develops. At present have 15 acres sprigged this year and if all goes well with up to 40 acres total, 35 might be most reasonable. I would like to be able to build for the 15 acres next year with some extra room but do not want to jump on barn for the full 40 acres next year unless would be difficult to either add to the building or to build another one. One advantage to second barn is the fire danger. But that would increase the building cost I think and also do not have another location I would like to use for farm barn. Have a great location other than our children have said they want to build there. Think only reason they have not fully committed to it is possible road may take that full farm. Has been hanging over planning with the property for about 12 years. Sure hope it ends up being routed away, if built at all. A real pain for all in the proposed route. The more I see of the politics in such the less I respect the process. It is painful obvious to see the large property owners land is being routed around while many of the smaller family farms are being ruined. Farms that have been in the family over 100 years. But that is another post.

If I have missed anything please share. I do not have plans to run water to it. That would be probably a $1000 or so cost to. It would be most likely public water and could have shallow well put in but unless a fire which I pray would never be an issue know of no reason to need water that. Electrical would not be major issue as power lines run right by the sight, might add on our property to those behind us. thanks Kenneth


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Best suggestion I can give you is drive around your area and find 15-20 operations that look like what you have in mind. Then talk to the owners and ask them three questions:

1. What do you like about your barn (building, shed)?

2. What don't you like about it?

3, What would you do differently?

Each of these questions should lead to more questions such as:What problems did you have building it? What problems did you have with the company? Don't be afraid to ask too many questions, but do be considerate of the person's time.

The more people you talk to, the more questions you'll have. And the easier it will be to talk to them.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Build twice as big as you think you need....

Edit...3x


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I like those two answers, somedevildawg you sound like my brother...

Happened to see a concrete person today a lunch and he said 4 inch concrete would be fine. So have that much answered. The two I know best built their own barns. Still will be asking their recommendations.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I bet he did say that...beings he's the concrete man and all.....concrete is the gift that keeps on giving, but if cost were no object, that's what I would choose.....with 4mil moisture barrier underneath.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

If you are going to stack on floor, I would use asphalt, not concrete.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

HayMike said:


> If you are going to stack on floor, I would use asphalt, not concrete.


I agree, especially on concrete, I use 2x material to get the hay off of direct contact with the slab....course I would probably do the same thing with asphalt


----------

